# Zone Alarm or not?



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone have any thoughts or opinions on Zone Alarm vs. the stock Windows firewall?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Zone Alarm are not?*

Yup,... hardware firewall, I would not trust a software firewall as my only protection. If I had to make a choice it would definitely be a hardware firewall, plus it'll protect your entire home network. I also use the Windows firewall behind it. Sometimes people have compatibility problems using more than one firewall. Sometimes people have problems with running two virus programs too. Personally I've never had a problem. 

I'm using McAfee and AVG for virus protection and my Linksys cable gateway and Windows for my hardware and software firewalls.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Zone Alarm are not?*

Wayne... you guys have a router with a built-in firewall don't you?

I would not recommend anything else, unless you have some ultra sensitive information on your laptop that you need double protection for. As Mark says... you may not have any issues, but then you may... and no reason to unless you just absolutely need it. If you did... the Windows Firewall should be good enough for the double protection.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Wayne... you guys have a router with a built-in firewall don't you?


 We have a wireless router that's password protected. Is that the same thing?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> We have a wireless router that's password protected. Is that the same thing?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


The wireless router should have a firewall it can be disabled through software but it defaults to on. That should be more than enough. As I would suspect that you do have the wireless router security encryption turned on.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What is the model and number?

You should be able to access your router settings via http://192.168.1.1


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Wayne,

I would recommend using both a software and hardware firewall. Personally, I use Zone Alarm Plus, which is a stripped-down version of ZA Pro (basically, just the firewall, and none of the other resource-hogging stuff that my browser does anyway). The main advantage of using it over the Windows FW is that it will allow you to assign permissions to individual applications, and even specify if it can act as a server or not. Also, Windows only protects against _incoming_ stuff, but ZA will alert you to programs trying to call out. I have my Windows XP Security Center completely disabled, as I use third party stuff to satisfy my rampant paranoia…

On the hardware front, it looks as if you are covered. I would recommend that you use the strongest encryption available (128 bit WEP, or Shared Key WPA - presumably you already are since you have a password), and disable transmission of your SSID. If you really want to tighten the screws, configure the MAC Address filter to only allow computers you specify to connect to your network. Good luck!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Vader said:


> Wayne,
> and disable transmission of your SSID. If you really want to tighten the screws, configure the MAC Address filter to only allow computers you specify to connect to your network. Good luck!


Excellent points,... this is also the way I have mine set up.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Zone Alarm (free version) is a great add-on to make your system more secure. I have used it together with Norton AV and the Windows Firewall and have never had any issues in XP.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Do not trust MS to protect your computer. I have used Zonealarm for many years.


----------



## Bronco70 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have used Zone Alarm for about 10 years. Works well, has not caused problems and is frequently updated. 

Of late the spam filter can be a little strong. Just allow ZA to put all of it in a folder.

I also am a big believer in MAC address filtering. Along with the hardware firewall from the router I feel fairly safe. 

I have been evaluating Network Magic recently. There is a free trial version. Lots of interesting information provided by the program. Not sure yet about it's resource requirements. May be a bit of a hog.

Joe


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Bronco70 said:


> I have used Zone Alarm for about 10 years. Works well, has not caused problems and is frequently updated.
> 
> Of late the spam filter can be a little strong. Just allow ZA to put all of it in a folder.
> 
> ...


Good first post Joe! :T Welcome to the Shack! :wave:


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I simply don't trust wireless networks. Period. my house is completely networked with hardware firewall and server running Norton corporate. Outside of this xp/vista firewall on individual pcs is all thats needed to prevent 100% nasties getting through. I have been surfing and downloading from many questionable sites for the last 5 years with no problems yet.

Basically there is a seasaw between convience and security, but if you are willing to put up with some inconvience physically then you don't need to suffer with poor or bloated software issues.

hope this helps
Dr F


----------



## Bronco70 (Jun 12, 2008)

mechman said:


> Good first post Joe! :T Welcome to the Shack! :wave:


Thanks,

I did not know about this forum until recently. I have a new Integra DTC-9.8 Pre-Pro. The on board Audyssey room correction program is simply amazing. One thing it lacks though is the ability to see the results graphically. 

I've known about REW for a long time but never felt the need to use it. It would have been frustrating to see a room response problem and not be able to do much about it.

Times change and with Audyssey's DSP solution it is time to use REW. Looks like I can find everything related right here.

This is going to be fun.It's good to be a little geeky, OK maybe more than a little 

Joe


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm also a long-time ZoneAlarm user. I do have a firewall in my router, but my laptop goes with me to the local Dunkin' Donuts, for example, and I don't trust _their_ network.

BTW, Road Runner customers can use a security suite sourced from CA for free. It includes CA's anti-virus and security software as well as a version of ZoneAlarm.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

here is my best suggestion, keep anything you must have backed up on something else, memory card, cd, dvd, tape drive, dlt, external hard drive (something not connected when not in use), keep your av updated, use a password to access your router as there is now viruses/bugs that can get into the router if not passworded properly, if you have particulary sensitive information use a hardware firewall, sonicwall is good as well as many others, and cross your fingers, big brother can get in anyway (they make sure of it, so someone else probably could as well) dont do anything illegal and you should have nothing to worry about.


----------

